# KORRES Pomegranate AHAs & Enzymes Resurfacing Mask



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Exfoliate in three distinct ways (mechanical, chemical and enzymatic) with just one product- *KORRES Pomegranate AHAs & Enzymes Resurfacing Mask*. The mask will provide you with a visibly clearer and smoother complexion as well as skin texture improvement and pore minimization. It is powered by glycolic acid, pomegranate grains and extract to purify the skin. The mask balances excess sebum ensuring your complexion looks and feels its best ($34; Sephora.com.)


----------

